

Show HN: Know how much to sell your stuff for on the internet - jp1989
http://getpricey.com/

======
anigbrowl
Searching on any word makes it virtually useless as it returns so many false
positives, averages items with the price of accessories for those items
resulting in artifically low prices etc.. I buy and sell a lot of synthesizers
and searching for market leading brands, the results were useless. Also, you
blank the search box after every search so if I want to refine my search I
have to retype everything. This is not MVP yet, you need to do some sort of
SKU lookup.

------
tomw1808
Nice idea. As I'm living in Europe I'm not so interested in American prices,
eventually you want to expand it to € as well... Sometime...

And please round your prices to max of two decimals.

Nice work!

~~~
jp1989
Those are the next two tasks:)

Thanks for the kind feedback!

